# Wth??? Lol



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Logged on and this was the message waiting for me in my private messages.

cfn419

Join Date: Jan 2016
Posts: 1








*Good morning* 
Good morning. Serious question :/. I just recently got myself an elastrator and I want to use it on myself because I read online that it is used to sterlize animals. I wanted a vasectomy but doc won't do it for me yet (I'll be 31 soon). I read that banding could be dangerous in humans and that I could possibly try a burdizzo? Is that true and will it work? Thank you very much.

LOL I dont know who sent me this but thank you, I got a good laugh outta it! 

MY REPLY: Faster, cheaper and much more effective if you just use a hammer :smile:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

DH and I have been discussing him getting a vasectomy... I'll recommend banding to him! Much cheaper option!!!


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

I had that happen to me, too.

Delete.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And there it was, the funniest thing I've read all week. I gotta tell my coworkers at the hospital about this one. We usually see the stupidest things people do, but this is pretty darn stupid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :ROFL: I love your response!


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

That person was banned. That's nuts and we won't be supporting it here on TGS. That really is crazy. That dude is going to lose his manhood.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, sounds like the guy already lost his brains... So I guess his manhood and his sense are both on the same "troll"ey out of town...:doh:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:ROFL:


Some people


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

happy April 6th

:stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave! I needed that! It had me rolling with laughter.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Prolly good he won't reproduce.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Austin said:


> That person was banned. That's nuts and we won't be supporting it here on TGS. That really is crazy. That dude is going to lose his manhood.


Nuts, haha! I see what you did there...:wink:


----------

